# Maltese on Euthanize List



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't see how this is possible, but there is a maltese-poodle mix at the Las Vegas Animal Shelter that is on the euthanize list for luxating patella. I am not in a position to foster or adopt another dog right now. But when I saw this, I thought at least I could post the info here. I can't seem to find a way to link to his profile (he's been marked rescue only), but here is an image of the entire list. He's the little guy with the purple hair. 
Hope the photo uploads correctly.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Yuck. The Animal Alliance where this was posted said they could euthanize him at any time, but that a rescue could "tag" him. Horrible.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

This is so sad, how can he be helped? Anyone?  Unfortunately, I live in Europe, otherwise, I would take him!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Just got word that he is being rescued. So relieved. Now I'm worried about all those other poor dogs. Such a horrible situation. This is the same shelter that I got my Lucy from. They are so high-kill and I'm grateful every single day that I got her out of there.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am so glad that he is being rescued!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

So happy he is rescued and I hope all the others will be too, or at least the majority.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Rescuing is the best. Wish all the dogs in kill shelters could be rescued.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww I hate to see any of these sweet looking babies on the PTS list.


----------

